# Bear Season Starts in 1 Month



## klickitatsacket (Jul 1, 2008)

Any one else in here a bear hunter? Can you feel the itch coming on?


----------



## 04ultra (Jul 1, 2008)

klickitatsacket said:


> Any one else in here a bear hunter? Can you feel the itch coming on?





In WI. we hunt the Chicago Bears all season......


----------



## stihl sawing (Jul 1, 2008)

Man, It'll be hot as :censored: here in august. Won't be thinkin about hunting. Been bear hunting one time, Didn't know what i was doing so never seen a bear. Wouldn't mind trying it again, just not when it's 100 degrees.


----------



## A. Stanton (Jul 1, 2008)

People in the Northeast are terrorized by bears. You can't shoot em or hunt em out of season. An old man in a town not to far from me was recently arrested for shooting one in his back yard. About one click from my house bear droppings and a scrape on a tree was found. Now I'm suppose to worry every time I let the dog out at night. It's unbelieveable and along these lines Canadian geese crap so much, they are poluting all the ponds and beach areas. But you don't dare hurt those precious geese. The maniacs are indeed running the insane asylums.


----------



## 046 (Jul 2, 2008)

have never hunted bear.... but just got back from a two week backpacking trip at Philmont scout ranch. Cimarron, NM

we saw 3 bear within 15 minutes. first one looked like an immature bear. Then we saw a momma bear and her cub climbing a tree. 

She was a full grown mature bear that wasn't going to take an sh*t from anyone. She took an extremely aggressive stance. stared at us for a few minutes, then slowly loped off with cub in tow....

we were 5 days in near Crooked Creek... very remote area!


----------



## Nitroman (Jul 3, 2008)

Canadian geese are damn fine eating birds. Shoot as many as I can each season, along with my relatives. MMMmmmmm! Why can't you shoot some?

Bear won't be eatable until late summer after the salmon stop running and they are gorged on berries for the winter, then they a mighty tasty. Have to cook real well, but taste like pork.


----------



## A. Stanton (Jul 3, 2008)

Nitro,
You are living my dream, living in the last great frontier, Alaska. 
Keep smoking those geese and bear.


----------



## Burvol (Jul 3, 2008)

I don't bear hunt, just every other thing! I saw the biggest bruin ever last November, two days before the season ended about a half a mile before the Rock Creek bridge on Red Bluff Rd. Huge, glossy bastard. He sat off the side of the road wtih his tongue hanging out after crossing in front of me out of a 700 foot hole. He had been kicked around for two weeks and had almost made it. I pulled off the road, turned my truck off and told him that he had two more days and then he was safe. He just looked at and turned his head and rested for about five minutes before he took off. What a 45 yard shot off a logging road!! He was an easy 325-350, but more like a 400 class bear.


----------



## enjoys cutting (Jul 3, 2008)

bear hunting starts her, nova scotia canada in september.my mouth waters at the thought of it,fresh meat.lots of roasts bearburg and this year jerky.


----------



## yotehowler (Jul 11, 2008)

I used to have hounds and do a lot of bear hunting. Too fat and crippled up anymore too keep up with the dogs. 

Used to cure and smoke bacon off the bears, That or a good bear roast is about as good as eating can get. Maybe that's why I'm too fat to keep up with the dogs anymore?


----------



## Austin1 (Jul 12, 2008)

Burvol said:


> I don't bear hunt, just every other thing! I saw the biggest bruin ever last November, two days before the season ended about a half a mile before the Rock Creek bridge on Red Bluff Rd. Huge, glossy bastard. He sat off the side of the road wtih his tongue hanging out after crossing in front of me out of a 700 foot hole. He had been kicked around for two weeks and had almost made it. I pulled off the road, turned my truck off and told him that he had two more days and then he was safe. He just looked at and turned his head and rested for about five minutes before he took off. What a 45 yard shot off a logging road!! He was an easy 325-350, but more like a 400 class bear.


You always see the biggest ones after the season ends!! I was out for a drive one day behind a friends ranch in the forestry. The same time all the ranchers put there cattle out into the forestry. So I am zipping down a dirt road when I see a big black steer come down through the brush and about to cross in front of me. You guessed it no steer the biggest black bear I have ever seen! He got on the road gave me a dirty look and took off. That bear was so fat I swear he only had a foot of ground clearance lol. That same day I also saw a bobcat first one I have ever seen and no it was not a Lynx.
By the way the rancher thinks the bears get so big by scavenging the cougar kills. Yet they have never had a problem with the cougars or the bears. No problem seeing 50-75 deer a day on that ranch


----------



## Burvol (Jul 14, 2008)

Austin1 said:


> You always see the biggest ones after the season ends!! I was out for a drive one day behind a friends ranch in the forestry. The same time all the ranchers put there cattle out into the forestry. So I am zipping down a dirt road when I see a big black steer come down through the brush and about to cross in front of me. You guessed it no steer the biggest black bear I have ever seen! He got on the road gave me a dirty look and took off. That bear was so fat I swear he only had a foot of ground clearance lol. That same day I also saw a bobcat first one I have ever seen and no it was not a Lynx.
> By the way the rancher thinks the bears get so big by scavenging the cougar kills. Yet they have never had a problem with the cougars or the bears. No problem seeing 50-75 deer a day on that ranch



Many large Black Bears back east are hitting the 500 mark, and yes a few at 600!!! Lots and lots of Soybeans and other fattening crops such as corn. There was actually an article about it five or six years ago in Outdoor Life called, "Poor Man's Grizzly"


----------



## custom8726 (Jul 14, 2008)

Well I opened this thread up because I mis-read the title and thought BEER season was finally near but since I am already here, this is the little blk bear I got in B.C. last year. 606 lb's


----------



## custom8726 (Jul 14, 2008)

Maybe now???


----------



## stihl sawing (Jul 14, 2008)

Seeing that in the woods would make ya need a change of underwear for sure.


----------



## custom8726 (Jul 14, 2008)

stalking him on your hands and knees through the nastiest, thickest, brush you have ever seen, after a lung shot that only wounded him was an interesting experience to say the least.


----------



## Austin1 (Jul 15, 2008)

custom8726 said:


> Well I opened this thread up because I mis-read the title and thought BEER season was finally near but since I am already here, this is the little blk bear I got in B.C. last year. 606 lb's


Were about's in B.C did you get him? I have a friend in Hudson Hope area that get's 400lb black bears every time he goes bear hunting.


----------



## Austin1 (Jul 15, 2008)

Burvol said:


> Many large Black Bears back east are hitting the 500 mark, and yes a few at 600!!! Lots and lots of Soybeans and other fattening crops such as corn. There was actually an article about it five or six years ago in Outdoor Life called, "Poor Man's Grizzly"


The crop fed bears are the only ones you can eat in IMOP. And they do taste really good kinda like pork and deer mix in flavor? MMMM pork and deer go good I wrap all my deer meat in bacon.But other than grain fed bears they taste gross.


----------



## custom8726 (Jul 15, 2008)

Austin1 said:


> Were about's in B.C did you get him? I have a friend in Hudson Hope area that get's 400lb black bears every time he goes bear hunting.



BINTA LAKE OUTFITTERS.


----------



## custom8726 (Jul 15, 2008)

Austin1 said:


> The crop fed bears are the only ones you can eat in IMOP. And they do taste really good kinda like pork and deer mix in flavor? MMMM pork and deer go good I wrap all my deer meat in bacon.But other than grain fed bears they taste gross.



They were mixing moose meat with bear in B.C. and it was actually very good IMO..


----------

